
Amazon.com: Same-Day Delivery - msegal3
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=8729023011
======
bio4m
If Amazons international experience is anything to go by this will pose a
serious threat to local retailers.

Here in the UK Amazon offers prime with unlimited next day, which has led to
sharp cuts at high street retailers. Its not quite same day but its simplicity
and low friction means its mostly simpler to just order through Amazon than to
walk down to the local store.

------
nolok
In France Prime offers unlimited next day, and in a few select cities
(including Paris) same day/evening delivery for a lot of stuff.

It has been convenient enough to make me order from them things that I usually
didn't order online.

